# [SOLVED] Win7 not booting up properly



## alank950

Guys i booted up my computer this morning only to see a screen promt to choose from several different options.There were a list of options on the screen in white writing on a black background with each one being highlighted individually at quite a speed.Underneath it stated that i use the up and down buttons to choose an option.I choose default and windows booted up ok.I then tried to reboot again and the same prompt appeared ,,,any ideas what the cause of this is.thanks


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

No immediate answer as to why it's happening but if you go into the cmd prompt and enter msconfig and under the subsequent General section, ensure that either of the top or bottom radio buttons are ticked. Under Boot, that all buttons are unticked. Reboot and see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## smuglar

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Could you note the options and let us know what they are? Then maybe we can know how to advice on them better.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

As the text is inverse it sounds pretty much like the menu you get when tapping F8 on boot, but I could be wrong.

The way it is booting up could be the Diagnostic mode under General but I've never used that option.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Ok i tried what Tomken15 suggested with no joy.So here is the list of options that are presented during the boot up process.
Windows 7 Vista/Server (Pointer)
Windows 7 Vista/Server 
Windows 7 Vista/Server (debug-default mode)
Windows 7 Vista/Server (debug-legacy mode)
Windows 7 Vista/Server (no slic-pointer)
Windows 7 Vista/Server (no-slic)
Windows NT /2000/XP
Loader Help
Use the up down keys to highlight an entry.Press enter or 'b' to boot...Press 'c' for a command line.
................................................................................................................

After i choose default mode there is a full screen of datd that appears and at the very bottom is a 30 second countdown.When countdown reaches 0 the computer then enters windows normally.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

When you clicked on Boot did you notice how many OSs were listed in the box. Have a look at this as an eg Operating System to Start - Delete OS on List at Boot - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



Tomken15 said:


> When you clicked on Boot did you notice how many OSs were listed in the box. Have a look at this as an eg Operating System to Start - Delete OS on List at Boot - Windows 7 Forums


Just the one OS listed......Windows 7 (C:\Windows): Current os;Default os


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

I have tried System repair and it did not detect any start up problems.
If i were to try system restore do you think that will help?.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

System Restore did not work either.I was prompted to temporarily disable my Nod anti virus 5 software to run system restore, although when i did the message after system restore was that it did not restore to the specific point because i did not disable the anti virus software even though i did so.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Got the system restoted to an earlier date but that did not cure the boot up problem.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Did you have a restore point availabe to take you back before this started happening ?

I just can't find anything further at all on this problem and it seems strange that it's only giving the options for Vista, when you are running Win 7 64bit.

Not sure if a sfc /scannow would produce an error report but you could try running that as an Administrator from the cmd prompt and see what it throws up. If it returns that it couldn't repair some files, then run a sfc /verifyonly and copy & paste that into your next post. Otherwise I can't help you with this one.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Yes i restored it back to an earlier date before the problem.I have tried running an sfc scan but in the command prompt it stated that i must be an administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility.Strange as it is showing C:\users\alan>


----------



## alank950

*Re:*

original message from last night...see below


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

.

System Restore did not work either.I was prompted to temporarily disable my Nod anti virus 5 software to run system restore, although when i did the message after system restore was that it did not restore to the specific point because i did not disable the anti virus software even though i did so. 

I also tried turning off winows firewall and no joy..this is turning out to be a bit off a run around..any info on this or the sfc scan would be welcomed.my last resort will be the computer shop,,,very last resort.lol..


----------



## alank950

*Re:*

Ok...after checking it seems that the machine did not restore to the earlier date as i expected.I tried again to restore it with firewall of and nod 32 disabled ,but its still saying i have conflicting anti virus software that needs to be disabled.I am not running anything else only malwarebites and Zemana Anti logger


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

First of all, to run a sfc /scannow as an Administrator, you have to right click on Command Prompt then select Run as Adminstrator.

As you keep getting this conflict with your AVs it may be best if you uninstalled them and enabled Windows Defender, then try the restore points again. The AVs should have there own uninstallers with them so after uninstalling, there shouldn't be anything left to conflict.

I've never heard of an AV blocking a restore point, but there again I just use Norton 360 on mine and other than it blocking the Internet once where I had to reinstall it, I've never had any problems. A reinstall of your AV may be something you could try to see if that resolves the conflict.

EDIT... I've just realized the Firewall you are referring to must be Windows Firewall which will be conflicting with the Nod 32. You will need to turn that off. You will get a conflict with two AVs running and after installing your own (if that installation doesn't auto-disable Windows Firewall) you should check to see if Windows is still active and disable it if it is.

It could be that it's Windows Defender that is active.


----------



## smuglar

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Thats just the bootloader. Normally trigerred by pressing the F1-F12 keys. And again it could be caused by pirated OSs.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



smuglar said:


> Thats just the bootloader. Normally trigerred by pressing the F1-F12 keys. And again it could be caused by pirated OSs.


Is there any way you know of to by pass the bootloader or disable it.I got this computer with a back up disc of win7 copied onto a blank disc,it could well be pirated.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

You could go into msconfig again and under the Boot tab, set the Timeout to 0 and see if that works. Just a thought.

Have you disabled the Windows AV to see if resolves the conflict ?


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

I read this after an internet search on boot up problems see below....i will try both of what you said in your last message now.

Install Easy BCD, and then go to Add/Remove entires section, highlight the boot entry you don't want, and hit delete button.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



Tomken15 said:


> You could go into msconfig again and under the Boot tab, set the Timeout to 0 and see if that works. Just a thought.
> 
> Have you disabled the Windows AV to see if resolves the conflict ?


I wasnt permitted to set the time out to 0 as it stated it must be set between 3 an 999 seconds.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Don't know about a desktop but with a laptop, the Windows product key is on a label stuck to the underside.

If this is the case with your pc, then download/run this prog Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit wait until it's finished the audit of your system then scroll down the page until you come to the licenses section, where it will list the product key for your Win 7 installation. Check this against what is on the label on your pc to see if they match.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

How does it work with it set to 3 secs ?


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Set it to 3 seconds and still no joy.Sfc scan showed no errors..turned of windows defender used system restore booted up and still getting the prompt that av is conflicting...i will try uninstalling the nod 32 and see what that brings.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



Tomken15 said:


> Don't know about a desktop but with a laptop, the Windows product key is on a label stuck to the underside.
> 
> If this is the case with your pc, then download/run this prog Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit wait until it's finished the audit of your system then scroll down the page until you come to the licenses section, where it will list the product key for your Win 7 installation. Check this against what is on the label on your pc to see if they match.


The pc was built as a home build and i assume the os is pirated..i may need to contact the person i bought it from to see what he says.Again i want this to be a last resort.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

I've never heard of Nod 32 but as an alterantive, you could use either the free version of AVG (which has been rated very good) or even MSE.

Does your pc have a recovery partition which you can select to reset Win 7 back to its factory state and can be accessed by tapping F8 on boot up then selecting Repair my Computer, because I think the best way to go with this would be a HDD recovery.

Something definitely seems to be screwed up with it showing the options for Vista and not the usual options you would get, say when selecting Safe Mode etc. as well as the AV conflict.

Have you tried running this in Safe Mode to see if you get the same options ?


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



Tomken15 said:


> I've never heard of Nod 32 but as an alterantive, you could use either the free version of AVG (which has been rated very good) or even MSE.
> 
> Does your pc have a recovery partition which you can select to reset Win 7 back to its factory state and can be accessed by tapping F8 on boot up then selecting Repair my Computer, because I think the best way to go with this would be a HDD recovery.
> 
> Something definitely seems to be screwed up with it showing the options for Vista and not the usual options you would get, say when selecting Safe Mode etc. as well as the AV conflict.
> 
> Have you tried running this in Safe Mode to see if you get the same options ?


ESET Nod32 av..its what i have been using for years with good results...I have tried the recovery partition and just scanned for errors or clicked on fix system errrors.and also i tried running in safe mode..If i select changing the pc back to its factory stste what data will be changed?..


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

I have tried booting up in safe mode also.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Resetting Win 7 back to "Factory Defaults" will return the OS to the state it was in when you first got the pc.

You will need to back up your files etc but after the reset, you will need to reinstall any programs you may have installed since such as your AV.

While I've never used this program, Windows Easy Transfer will back up your files and settings. The instructions are lower down on that page.

Windows Easy Transfer - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows

I did know that Eset had an AV from a recent Eset rootkit scan but didn't know what is was called.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

I have tried booting into safe mode and running system restore.It restores the system ok to an earlier date although when i reeboot back into normal mode it is back to the original date before being restored..it was showing the boot prompt that i am trying to get rid of during restart throughout all this..i am thinking of trying Just Answer ..if you havent heard of it ,its a sight where you post a question and they have a team of experts to try and resolve it..its not free but not expensive either....


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

I think if someone had this problem before, it would have shown up on a search, just as having two OSs in msconfig/Boot and asking an "expert", you may just get the same answer to reinstall the OS.

If you back up your files and create a system image via Windows, create your own system recovery disk then use the Windows Easy Transfer as belt and braces, you could restore the OS with the disk you were supplied with.

The reason for creating your own recovery disk would be a safeguard in case that one was corrupt and at least, with your own you could restore to the current condition however troublesome it is at the moment.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



Tomken15 said:


> I think if someone had this problem before, it would have shown up on a search, just as having two OSs in msconfig/Boot and asking an "expert", you may just get the same answer to reinstall the OS.
> 
> If you back up your files and create a system image via Windows, create your own system recovery disk then use the Windows Easy Transfer as belt and braces, you could restore the OS with the disk you were supplied with.
> 
> The reason for creating your own recovery disk would be a safeguard in case that one was corrupt and at least, with your own you could restore to the current condition however troublesome it is at the moment.


Ok thanks ,,i think what i will do first though is contact the guy i got the pc from.He works at computers for a living so will be abel to help i think.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

I don't know why it isn't nailing the restore point but did you do this originally via F8 on bootup, or have you tried via All Control Panel Items/System/System Protection although I don't know if it will make a difference.


----------



## smuglar

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

What Tomken suggested won't work... Those are just bootloaders meaning they hold the first instruction that tells the processor where to find the OS and boot...

Like I said it is normally triggered by pressing the F1 - F12 keys... If the problem persists try checking for dust holding down the buttons...


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



smuglar said:


> What Tomken suggested won't work... Those are just bootloaders meaning they hold the first instruction that tells the processor where to find the OS and boot...
> 
> Like I said it is normally triggered by pressing the F1 - F12 keys... If the problem persists try checking for dust holding down the buttons...


There's just one thing wrong with the theory of stuck keys and that is it's only giving Alan the choice of boots in Vista, when his OS is Win 7 and that is the only OS listed in msconfig/Boot.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



Tomken15 said:


> There's just one thing wrong with the theory of stuck keys and that is it's only giving Alan the choice of boots in Vista, when his OS is Win 7 and that is the only OS listed in msconfig/Boot.


Checked the buttons for dust/dirt and they seem to be operating ok.


----------



## smuglar

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

When those options show up, don't they have a don't show this at boot option. Coz really, bootloader options should triggered by the user.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Hi, before you do that we need to see your bootloader. Go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-



Code:


bcdedit> 0 & notepad 0

 press enter

post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## smuglar

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Try this:
How to Remove “Earlier Version Of Windows” in Windows 7 Bootloader with “bcdedit” command line utility | Windows7hacker


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



jenae said:


> Hi, before you do that we need to see your bootloader. Go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bcdedit> 0 & notepad 0
> 
> press enter
> 
> post the notepad outcome here.


 
Jenae,here is the notepad



Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=C:
path \bootmgr
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {current}
resumeobject {39b5ca1f-a8e3-11e0-8516-b755c226b8d4}
displayorder {current}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 3
displaybootmenu No
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {39b5ca21-a8e3-11e0-8516-b755c226b8d4}
recoveryenabled Yes
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {39b5ca1f-a8e3-11e0-8516-b755c226b8d4}
nx OptIn


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Your's looks pretty much the same as mine and will be interesting to see what the response is.

Have you had a look at smuglar's link to compare your file with that one which previously had XP on it ?

You could probably change the Timeout back to the default 30 secs now as that didn't achieve anything.

Have you managed to contact that supplier yet ?


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



smuglar said:


> Try this:
> How to Remove “Earlier Version Of Windows” in Windows 7 Bootloader with “bcdedit” command line utility | Windows7hacker


Tried this and it didnt work.I had to run the back up disc to repair the mssing file again before i could get back into windows .


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

Ok found the problem....brase yourselves..lol..I though i may as well try and replace the batteries in my keyboard for new ones..guess what?..boot up as normal...i guess this is one for yeas to note for future reference..i am just going to boot up a few more time to make shure..lol..thanks


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

It does say in the link that it's a powerful cmd and to be careful and I think that's what jenae was saying, to hang slack on that until she'd had a look at your file.

Which file did you delete as your file doesn't show any aliens in it like the example did ?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

After you ran the backup disk and rebooted, were you still getting the same error ?


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



Tomken15 said:


> After you ran the backup disk and rebooted, were you still getting the same error ?


Ok found the problem....brase yourselves..lol..I though i may as well try and replace the batteries in my keyboard for new ones..guess what?..boot up as normal...i guess this is one for yeas to note for future reference..i am just going to boot up a few more time to make shure..lol..thanks .everything seems to be working as normal..i know one thing after all this if it happens again i will be shure to try the batteries..Using a Microsoft 3000 mouse and keyboard..


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*

The point I was trying to make was that it could have been the restore with the backup disk that resolved the problem.


----------



## alank950

*Re: Win7 not booting up properly*



Tomken15 said:


> The point I was trying to make was that it could have been the restore with the backup disk that resolved the problem.


I am pretty shure it was the batteries in the keyboard cause i noticed it inadvertently producing the + symbol a few times over the past few days throughout my typing.It wasnt untill today that i thought it may be the batteries.


----------



## jenae

Hi, almost all bios have a stop on keyboard error by default, though your response was unique I have never in 40 + years seen this. Your Bootloader is fine, good detective work from you in finding this, I would never have thought of it. Please mark this thread as solved, if are happy with that.


----------



## Tomken15

jenae said:


> Hi, almost all bios have a stop on keyboard error by default, though your response was unique I have never in 40 + years seen this. Your Bootloader is fine, good detective work from you in finding this, I would never have thought of it. Please mark this thread as solved, if are happy with that.


That's certainly one to remember !


----------

